# Father and son hunting trip



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I took my annual hog hunting trip to San Saba at Richard Smiths San Saba ranch. As always we had a wonderful trip even though weather wasn't very cooperative. We started Fri at noon and finished Sun. at noon. This was my sons first time to go with us and even though he didn't connect he had a great time . He missed one shot at 27yds but had never practiced over 20yds. Then missed another one while it was running about 120 mph. I am very proud of him for passing on one to see if a bigger one he picked out would show up to the feeder but sadly it never did. I'm glad he hung out with dad this weekend and when I book for next year he will be going also. I shot 2. One of them was in full sprint for me and and I put one right between the eyes and it tumbled butt over head and died instantly 10 feet in front of me. In the pics is a 175lb boar with 2 sows,My son doin some stalkin with me and him hunting out of a full size school bus. The bus is so cool. We got 10 total out of 6 people. I passed on 3 to give my son a better chance and some were missed by other people. It was a great trip and I'm so ready to go again. I highly recommend this bow only ranch. This was my 5th trip there.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*very nice father & son hunting story bet ya you dont get to go again without him which is great better luck next year practice practice *


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome ... no better way to kill pigs than with a cold Coors light ...


----------

